# ICD-10 diagnosis code for heterotopic bone



## Nelson (May 19, 2016)

Does anyone have a diagnosis code for heterotopic bone. Surgeon excised heterotopic bone from the gluteus medius muscle.
Thanks. Kathy


----------



## Coder85 (May 19, 2016)

Maybe look at ossification --> Muscle -->


----------



## jpb2008 (Sep 13, 2018)

*Jenevie B/USF HEALTH*

This New Code M61.9 maybe used


----------

